# Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Chief Cigar Review - Great Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Cigar has two parts. First few inch's is dominated by a mild spice taste. After a few inches the cigar starts to offer a good Corojo taste. Wort...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Chief Cigar Review - Great Cigar


----------

